# Spirit In The Sky



## oldhippy (Nov 12, 2015)

12237936_10205219245737080_9076848806673737674_o by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow, great capture!  

Dave


----------



## baturn (Nov 12, 2015)

What they ^ said.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, that is the actual cloud un doctored.  Ed


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 13, 2015)

I can imagine that in biblical times it would have been seen as a visit by an angel.


----------



## k5MOW (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow very cool.


----------



## waday (Nov 13, 2015)

Very neat!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> I can imagine that in biblical times it would have been seen as a visit by an angel.



today times as well...


----------



## annamaria (Nov 13, 2015)

Angel wings, nice shot!


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 13, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Angel wings, nice shot!


Thanks Annamaria, at my age if I see an angle in the sky, Quick snap a picture and run like hell. Hoping it's not my time.  lol  Ed


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 17, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Angel wings, nice shot!
> ...




Laf Ed.

If you were a hippy, you are younger than me & I still buy green bananas.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 17, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > annamaria said:
> ...


I'm 76 years young and counting. Thinking you are much younger.  Ed


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 18, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > oldhippy said:
> ...



Younger yes, by two years.  Maybe the hippy culture came later in Canada than the US.


----------

